# sans pour autant + infinitif



## lencha

Hola! Quisiera que alguien me ayude a traducir la frase siguiente. Es la expresion "pour autant" que me causa problemas... 

Il faut trouver un moyen de continuer nos vies respectives sans que l'intensité de la relation diminue pour autant. 

muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda!


----------



## pejeman

lencha said:


> Hola! Quisiera que alguien me ayude a traducir la frase siguiente. Es la expresion "pour autant" que me causa problemas...
> 
> Il faut trouver un moyen de continuer nos vies respectives sans que l'intensité de la relation diminue pour autant.
> 
> muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda!


 
"Necesitamos, sin embargo, hallar la forma de seguir adelante con nuestras (respectivas) vidas, sin disminuír la intensidad de la relación."

Saludos


----------



## Patri84

*Pour autant* aquí básicamente se refiere a que no es un impedimento para que suceda o no provoca sin embargo una reacción negativa como la indicada, o sea que podrías poner *''sin embargo''*, *''no por ello''*, etc.


----------



## lencha

Ok! Muchas gracias a ustedes por las sugestiones. Creo que "no por ello" es mas adecuado que "sin embargo", porque "sin embargo" como que es mas drastico... y no creo que tenga exactamente el mismo significado que "pour autant".
Bueno. Graciasssssssss


----------



## planeta

lencha said:


> Il faut trouver un moyen de continuer nos vies respectives sans que l'intensité de la relation diminue pour autant.


 
hay que encontrar un medio de continuar nuestras respectivas vidas sin que *por ello* disminuya la intensidad de la relación


----------



## somarose

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola,

Alguien me puede ayudar con lo que quiere decir "pour autant"? Y que es la diferencia con la palabra "pourtant"? He encontrado que pourtant es como "sin embargo" pero no consigo encontrar que quiere decir pour autant; será casi lo mismo? Aquí va unas frases:

_Il a fait un effort mais il n'a pas progressé pour autant. 

Il a tout raté, il n'en est pas découragé pour autant.

_​_

Merci beaucoup!
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pour autant: pese a


----------



## Domtom

Pourtant = sin embargo.

Pour autant = por eso.


----------



## somarose

que rápido!! muchas gracias a los dos!!!


----------



## totor

*Pour autant* también se puede traducir como sin embargo.

Si te fijas en las frases que pusiste como ejemplo, ambas se pueden traducir así.

O también como *a pesar de eso*…


----------



## nelso

¿QUE TAL ESTA TRADUCCION?

hay que encontrar un medio de continuar nuestras respectivas vidas sin que *por lo tanto* disminuya la intensidad de la relación


----------



## Víctor Pérez

planeta said:


> hay que encontrar un medio de continuar nuestras respectivas vidas sin que *por ello* disminuya la intensidad de la relación



Esta traducción de *planeta *está muy bien.


----------



## alexkatty

Aló!

Sigo con mi traducción de un artículo sobre temas religiosos, me aparece una frase después de un punto y seguido, que no se cómo entender, menos cómo traducir, ¿podría alguien ayudarme? Pongo en negritas la parte problemática,

Mil gracias, como siempre!

"*Pas question pour autant d'évoquer *une "cyber-religion": si les outils évoluent, le message ne change pas."

"Ni hablar de _____ (¿evocar?) una "ciber-religión", si las herramientas evolucionan, el mensaje no cambia."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ... por tanto de invocar...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alexkatty

Ohh, es un conector de consecuencia... vaya!

¿Alguien más?

¡Gracias por tu ayuda!

¡Saludos!


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Yo lo entiendo como "no por ello" (que no es una traducción). Sería algo así como "no se trata sin embargo...".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## alexkatty

Mmm, si, me va quedando mucho más claro, se trata de una frase que abre una especia de posibilidad, pero no necesariamente es causa directa.

Muchas gracias Swift, por ésta y la otra respuesta, eres muy amable, me acabas de sacar del problema. También gracias a Cintia&Martine por tu contribución.

Saludos a ambos,

Alejandra


----------



## Miguel14

Bonjour, 


Je cherche à traduire "pour autant" dans la phrase suivante

_"...Il dénigre plusieurs aspects de leur comportement sans nier pour autant leur compétences dans le domaine médical..."_

et n'ai trouvé pour le moment que "sin embargo" dont je ne suis pas forcément satisfait car je ne sais pas si c'est correct d'une part et obtiens la répétition de la proposition "sin" (= sin embargo sin negar).

Auriez-vous d'autres suggestions? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paquita

Ce fil devrait te renseigner...http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1494189


----------



## sebastopol

*Nouvelle question*
fils fusionnés
​
Bonjour je cherche une formulation pour cette expression qui dans un contexte pourrait donner ceci:
"je n'ai pas peur des souris, mais ça ne fait pas de moi quelqu'un de courageux pour autant"
En espérant que vous ayez compris l'idée...
Gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Bonjour je cherche une formulation pour cette expression qui dans un contexte pourrait donner ceci:
> "je n'ai pas peur des souris, mais ça ne fait pas de moi quelqu'un de courageux pour autant"
> En espérant que vous ayez compris l'idée...
> Gracias.



Mi propuesta:

- No por ello significa que yo sea valiente...


----------



## Fandeceline

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
No empecéis nuevos hilos si ya se ha planteado la misma pregunta en otros hilos
(ver la lista en los diccionarios). Gracias.
​
Hola a todos !

Necesito un poco de ayuda. En efecto, quiero traducir esa expresion "*Pour autant*" en esta frase ;

"Ils ne se découragent pas pour autant --> No se desalientan "*sin embargo*" ?".

Pero no sé como bien traducir esta palabra.

Muchas gracias a todos !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sí, puedes decir: sin embargo, no se desalientan por ello (o desaniman).


----------



## Fandeceline

Muchas gracias ! 

"Cela me convient parfaitement"


----------



## WUPPIE

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Esta frase:

l'enfant commence à s'intéresser aux autres, sans pour autant ...

podría traducirla como "empieza a interesarse por los demás, aunque sin jugar con ellos". Pero no me gusta, lo hago un poco por el sentido, el contexto, y no a sabiendas de ese pour autant.
Muchas gracias si podéis decirme algo.

Wuppie


----------



## Paquita

Hola Wuppie:

Bienvenida entre nosotros 

Como lo verás por los mensajes anteriores, "sin por ello" encaja bien en tu traducción.


----------



## labrapalabras

Hola, ¿alguien me podría ayudar a comprender el sentido de esta frase?
"L’est-il pour autant dans celui du patrimoine matériel ? "
"dans celui" se traduciría como "en sí mismo"? Por qué no empieza la pregunta con q', sino con L'? ¿La pregunta se podría traducir como ¿Que es, por tanto, en sí mismo el patrimonio inmaterial?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## swift

Hola:

A simple vista, diría: _¿Lo es (...) *en el del* patrimonio (...)?_

Pero sería bueno que nos brindes más contexto. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lo que pasa es que nos hace falta absolutamente las frases anteriores.
Sin ellas no se puede entender *l'est-il*.
¿A qué se refiere être?
¿Quién es il?
¿Que es, por tanto, en sí mismo el patrimonio inmaterial?


----------



## labrapalabras

Estoy leyendo un texto sobre patrimonio inmaterial y habla antes sobre las diferencias entre éste y el patrimonio material. Disculpen la falta de contexto, en realidad lo que me descontroló fue la forma de plantear la pregunta, comenzando con L'est y no Q'est, o algo así, que con mi muy de principiante francés me parecía que sería la forma correcta de plantear una pregunta. Quería saber si alguien me podía explicar este uso, este tipo de pregunta. 
La frase está en el siguiente contexto, dentro del texto:
 Des critères mêmes de sélection du patrimoine mondial : « authenticité » et « excellence » sont remis en cause, tous deux impliquent l’application d’un système hiérarchique inconcevable dans le domaine du patrimoine immatériel. L’est-il pour autant dans celui du patrimoine matériel ? 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

El pronombre _le_ funciona como anáfora y su antecedente es "système hiérarchique _inconcevable_". Creo que mi primera propuesta sigue siendo válida.


----------



## azkar

Aunque el post es de hace tiempo, ahí va una pequeña corrección a una errata de Gévy:

Por lo que a nosotros atañe.


----------



## pikkabbu

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existe un hilo, no abras otro. Gracias
​
Hola,
No se me ocurre como traducir "pour autant" en la frase: "On n'etait pas sauvés *pour autant*."

El contexto siendo:

"On avait résolu le problème des victuailles, mais on n'était pas sauvés pour autant".

Siendo francés, no tengo dudas sobre el significado francés, pero no se me ocurre ninguna forma equivalente en castellano.

Tengo una idea, claro: "Teníamos resulto el problema de las provisiones, pero no por eso estábamos salvados". 

Sin embargo, sospecho que hay algo mejor. ¿Me echáis una mano?


----------



## Dentellière

_... no por eso_

_... no por ello_

_... sin embargo_


----------



## chlapec

...aún así...


----------



## serpis

Hola:

Tengo duda con la traducción de la frase "sans y parvenir pour autant"

El contexto es: "Il ne sait plus comment il s'est retrouvé en sa possession et aimerait s'en débarrasser, *sans y parvenir pour autant*."

Mi propuesta es: "Ya no sabe cómo ha llegado a sus manos y le gustaría deshacerse de él (es un mechón de cabellos), *sin conseguirlo a pesar de ello*"

¿Qué os parece? ¿Alguna propuesta más?

Gracias.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Se me ocurre:
"...y querría deshacerse de él, aunque no consigue hacerlo/ aunque sin poder hacerlo/ sin embargo no puede hacerlo"

Saludos


----------



## serpis

Me parece que me quedo con una mezcla de tus proposiciones: ""aunque no lo consigue". También voy a cambiar "gustaría" por "querría". Se ajusta más.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Sí, es mejor "querría" que "le gustaría" para este caso. Coincido en que "aunque no lo consigue" suena mejor, más directo y sencillo, pero tiene este inconveniente: conseguir algo, uno de los significados que tiene es justamente el opuesto a querer deshacerse de algo. Me entendés? En mi opinión "quiere deshacerse de algo, aunque no lo consigue" es contradictorio. Por eso creo que queda mejor "no consigue hacerlo". Pero bueno, es solo una opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## serpis

Hola:

De acuerdo. Gracias por el matiz.

Saludos,


----------



## Inarpa

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡Hola!

Se me ha atragantado este párrafo, en concreto, cuando dice "sans, pour autant, maintenir ses engagements". Aún no he visto la luz, no sé lo que quiere decir. Os dejo el contexto por si alguien lo ve más claro:


_Le M23 pousse son sarcasme jusqu’au bout quand il prétend une amnistie pour ses membres, en dépit des crimes graves (massacres, viols, vols...) qu’ils ont commis contre la population civile.
Le M23 perd toute sa crédibilité quand il dit qu’il veut se transformer en parti politique se réservant, toutefois, le droit de changer son nom et quand il affirme de ne plus recourir aux armes. *Le CNDP, dont il est issu, l’avait déjà déclaré le 23 Mars 2009, sans, pour autant, maintenir ses engagements*. __Personne ne peut plus croire aux propos du M23, même quand il parle de réconciliation nationale _[...]

He aquí mi propuesta de traducción:
"El 23M lleva el sarcasmo al extremo / hasta sus extremos al querer una amnistía para sus miembros, a pesar de los graves crímenes (masacres, violaciones, robos...) que han cometido contra la población civil. El 23M pierde toda su credibilidad cuando afirma que quiere transformarse en un partido político reservándose, sin embargo, el derecho a cambiarse el nombre y cuando afirma que no recurrirá más a las armas.* El CNDP, del cual procede, ya lo había declarado el 23 de marzo de 2009, sin mantener por ello sus compromisos.* Nadie puede ya creer en las declaraciones del 23M, incluso cuando habla de reconciliación nacional [...]".

Un saludo ^^


----------



## chlapec

La idea es clara: "ya cuando se hacía denominar CNDP había prometido eso y no lo cumplió...(¿...por qué habría de cumplirlo ahora?)".

En mi opinión existen múltiples fórmulas para expresar la idea en español, siempre alejándose de la literalidad, que sonaría extraña al lector español.
"...y sin embargo no mantuvo... / ...pero no mantuvo... / ...y aún así no mantuvo...".


----------



## Inarpa

Ya lo tengo. ¡Muchas gracias, chlapec!


----------



## Luluberta

NUEVA PREGUNTA

Hola

Dudas con esta frase

Selon elle, l’avantage de cette technique est qu’il dispense des Etats comme le Burkina de non seulement dépenser d’énormes sommes d’argent pour estimer la pluie *sans pour autant* couvrir le territoire, mais aussi elle va permettre d’avoir des alertes précoces sur des risques de sécheresses ou d’inondations.

Según ella, la ventaja que tiene esta técnica es que exime a los estados como Burkina no sólo de gastar enormes cantidades de dinero para calcular la lluvia *sin embargo no cubre / sin por ello* *cubrir *el territorio, sino que también va a permitir tener alertas tempranas sobre riesgos de sequías o inundaciones.

Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Los métodos antiguos representan un gasto enorme con un rendimiento bajo, puesto que no cubren todo el territorio (a pesar de lo mucho que se gasta). Sin embargo, la nueva técnica *supuestamente *cubrirá una proporción del territorio mucho mayor, puesto que soluciona ese inconveniente. Dejo el enlace a la noticia

Una propuesta de traducción: "...dispensa a los estados como Burkina no sólo de gastar enormes sumas de dinero para calcular la lluvia *y aun así *no cubrir todo el territorio..."


----------



## Luluberta

Gracias

En este caso ¿se hubiera podido usar "sin embargo"?

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Swift, de tus respuestas deduzco que no has leído mi intervención (ni el artículo). La frase no dice que la ventaja sea calcular las precipitaciones sin cubrir todo el territorio, sino que la ventaja del nuevo método es que evita grandes gastos para tan solo obtener medidas de una parte del territorio, que es lo que ocurría con el sistema antiguo. El nuevo método (si lees el artículo lo comprobarás) se basa en señales de radio y cubre muchísimos más puntos de medida (con un coste ostensiblemente menor)


----------



## swift

Acabo de releer el párrafo y en efecto nos liamos un poco. 
En una intervención anterior, que he borrado para no inducir más a error a Luluberta, decía que la redacción anterior contiene un anacoluto evidente. La construcción del texto original deja que desear pero, haciendo salvedad de ello, podríamos traducir de este modo el pasaje que atañe a la consulta de Luluberta:


> la ventaja de dicha técnica es que no solamente les evita/ahorra a estados como [...] enormes gastos en el cálculo de las precipitaciones —que no llegaba a cubrir todo el territorio—, sino que además va a permitir que haya alertas tempranas [...]


Ni _eximir_ ni _dispensar_ parecen tener cabida en este contexto porque no se trata de quitarles una obligación sino más bien de aligerarles la carga económica.


----------



## Luluberta

Gracias.
Finalmente ¿qué significa sans pour autant? las definiciones en diccionarios franceses las entiendo, pero sin lograr la traducción al español de esta locución. Pensaba en "aunque sin". Corríganme si me equivoco.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Sería algo como “pero sin que por ello”. Una traducción directa será difícil de encontrar porque, además, en francés se traslapan los sentidos de ‘pourtant, cependant’ y ‘pour cela’.


----------



## Luluberta

Gracias
Entonces la primera propuesta de traducción que puse estaba más o menos cerca. Ahora la corregí.

Según ella, la ventaja que tiene esta técnica es que no sólo le ahorra a países como Burkina gastar enormes cantidades de dinero para calcular la lluvia *sin por ello* *cubrir *el territorio, sino que también va a permitir tener alertas tempranas sobre riesgos de sequías o inundaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Selon elle, l’avantage de cette technique est qu’il dispense des Etats comme le Burkina de non seulement dépenser d’énormes sommes d’argent pour estimer la pluie sans pour autant couvrir le territoire



Lo que dicen ahí es que con esa tecnología, para prever la lluvia, países como el Burkina no deberán ya gastar enormes sumas con las que ni siquiera pueden cubrir todo el territorio.


----------



## swift

Luluberta said:


> Entonces la primera propuesta de traducción que puse estaba más o menos cerca.


Más o menos, sí, porque falta el componente adversativo (_cependant_).

¿Quizá lo veas más claro con “sin siquiera llegar a cubrir...”?


----------



## Luluberta

Muchas gracias por tu explicación. Ahora entiendo un poco más la locución 

Saludos


----------

